# I'm confused about CKC registration rules



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hello, I am new to this forum and note that there seem to be a lot of Canadian Poodle Breeders that are members. Can someone please clarify registration fees and who should pay what for me?

In an old thread someone had listed a breeder contract in full detail and asked the forum's opinion on it. There was a section in this contract that had me confused it was:

3. Registration papers were provided at time of purchase either in hand or in the bottom of the cage that puppy was shipped in. It is up to Buyer to transfer the papers into the Buyers names should Buyer wish to do so. "Breeder" prefix is to remain on our brown puppies and "Breeder" prefix is to remain on our red puppies. All our pet puppies are sold with "limited" registration papers. Breeder is not responsible for any further registration process costs, or in obtaining any other organizations registration papers. 

No one commented on this statement in their responses. I thought that according the to the Canadian Kennel Club By-Laws it was the owner at births (breeder) responsibility (financially) to transfer ownership to the new owners?


CKC BY LAW
30. REGISTRATION OFTRANSFERS
OF OWNERSHIP
30.1 DELIVERY OF REGISTRATION CERTIFICATE
(d) It is the sole responsibility of the person selling or
disposing of the dog to complete and submit to
CKC all of the necessary forms and to pay all of
the prescribed fees that may be related to the registration
and transfer of ownership of the dog

Am I missing something? I would appreciate the input of Breeder's method of registration. I have read that a lot of breeders register all their puppies in the names of their choice (i.e. theme names...all the litter named after book characters etc.) and then the new owners can call the pet what they want.
I have always waited till the pup sold and let the owner choose the name. 
In both cases the registrations should list the buyers as the owners and this should be the financial responsiblity of the breeder...should it not? What is the most moral and cost effective way of registering pups?


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

truelovepoodles said:


> No one commented on this statement in their responses. I thought that according the to the Canadian Kennel Club By-Laws it was the owner at births (breeder) responsibility (financially) to transfer ownership to the new owners?
> 
> 
> CKC BY LAW
> ...


I have bought two Canadian spoos. In both cases the breeder registered the dogs and let me pick the part of the name that followed the kennel name. It is my understanding that CKC requires that breeders register all pups.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

breeder has to register the litter i believe. there's never a transfer of ownership- in my CKC dogs i'm listed as owner. Breeder is listed as breeder. does that make sense? 

both cases papers were not back before pups came to me- and both cases i've had input into the name of the dogs. Contract states that i'm getting registration papers so it's never been an issue. 


So yes if the papers are in hand before the pup leaves- the breeder should be covering the cost and sending in the paper work to list the new owners (be it if it's an 8 week old pup or an 8 year old dog)


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Any breeders who is a member of the CKC is required to register all puppies they sell. We are not allowed in any case to sell unregistered puppies. Puppies with non breeding agreements still have to be registered, but with a signed copy of the CKC's non breeding agreement form accompanying the paperwork to register. Dogs sold with a breeding agreement just require the registration application to be submitted. Non members are also required, by law, to register any puppies that have been represented as purebred. When a breeder registers the litter, each puppy becomes in essence, their property. When they register into the new owners's name, technically that is a transfer of ownership and at that time we are charged two registration fees...one for it being in our name and one for it going into the new owner's name

The breeder has up to six months from the date of purchase to register each puppy sold. It is their obligation to pay for the registrations of each puppy. Charging extra to register is an offence, because we have no choice. ALL puppies we sell MUST be registered or we face loss of memebership to the CKC as well as a stiff fine and public reprimand.

Some breeders have a theme for their litters and opt to name their puppies. Others allow the buyers to do so. The breeders kennel name should prefix the name.. You have 30 letters and spaces.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Okay, so the contract I was referring to is in direct violation of the CKC by-laws? People who purchase the pups are not on the hook for transferring the ownership into their names. That is what I thought...but no one commented on it in the original thread so it got me scratching my head in puzzlement.

My other query was more personal. As I said I always let the new owner choose the name of their puppies. But I have seen other breeders register the litter following a theme. I like that idea, and again, was confused...is there a monetary gain to register all the puppies in their chosen names before sold....and then to change ownership info separately?

Or does it all work out the same...if I wait to register the dog with the name the new owner wants and transfer the name into the new owners?

Thanks for all your fantastic input.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

It all works out the same financially. When you register the litter, you are registering the litter as a whole and do not name them then. So, when you name them, either what you choose or the buyer chooses, it is the first time they are given a name. Before then they are "male puppy", sire XXXXXXX, dam XXXXXXX


----------

